# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Tarantula-Yigal Mesika

## Maguician

Bueno, resulta que me he comprado el juego de magia Tarantula, de Yigal Mesika. Escribo este tema, por si hay alguien que se lo piensa comprar o por si busca un buen juego de magia...Sólo os voy a contar lo que pone en la presentación del juego...es uno de los mejores reels...lo peor de este juego, esque hay que comprarse el hilo apropiado, la pila no es fácil de encontrar, y la cera también hay que comprarla...pero por el contrario, tiene un efecto muy bueno, que es el hovering, el cual es hacer flotar un anillo en el aire, sin mangas y totalmente rodeado...sencillamente fascinante...os dejo aquí el video publicitario del juego: TARANTULA by Yigal Mesika - Official Trailer - YouTube  Si tienen alguna duda, no duden en decirlo...Gracias.

----------


## Ravenous

Yo tengo una. Para qué más sirve?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## Maguician

pues tambien sirve para hacer levitar un billete hasta tu mano,que el billete en una superfície plana llegue hasta tí, lo mismo con un boli, y ademas, te puedes inventar nuevos juegos...yo lo veo un gimmick muy sorprendente y útil...

----------


## Iban

Ravenous, no seas capullo.

:-)

----------


## Maguician

¿Pero porqué dices eso, Iban?

----------


## Ravenous

Cosas nuestras...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## Maguician

Vale...Como digais...

----------


## Magnano

Pues yo lo uso para que mi perro se vuelva loco intentando pillar una bolita de papel flash.

----------


## juanjo553

buen uso...

----------


## cessmagic

te sirve también para pescar sin caña y hacer un video levitando un anillo...creo que poco más

----------


## milolawless

mmm creo que relacion precio y prestacion del juego no vale mucho pagas mucho por algo que no ocuparas mucho

----------


## hakan di milo

Es muy bueno el efecto y los efectos de este artefactos . si no me costara tanto consegir repuesto lo compraria (soy de argentina)

----------


## Magicmaxi

Pues para mí con todos mis respetos me parece sobrevalorado este producto ya que no es tan fácil hacer la levitación del anillo como se describe el producto(muy facil de realizar).

----------


## Odran

He visto los videos en la tienda de magia del tarantula y el spider pen, y la verdad es asombroso. Me encantaria tener uno, pero la cosa economicamente no esta para tirar cohetes, asi que creo que el Tarantula seria la opcion, es mas barato y aparentemente... ¿hace lo mismo?
El segundo punto (o mejor el primero) es que yo solo soy un aficionado, asi que gastarme 130 euros en un artefacto que solo usare ocasionalmente para algunas fiestas etc... se me hace grande. Si fuese un profesional me pillaba el spider supongo, debe ser mejor.
Esta en mi mente, cuando este preparado (aun falta), dar el paso y actuar, pero de momento estoy muy lejos de eso.
Que me recomendais?
Gracias

----------


## Ravenous

Que te dejes de achifánfanos. Si no lo vas a usar, no tires el dinero. ¿Sabes lo básico para andar con estos aparatos? Es decir, ¿saber hacer hacer sin ellos lo que se hace con ellos? Si la respuesta es no, ya tienes por donde empezar.
Si la respuesta es si, pero lo vas a usar dos, tres veces, repito, es tirar el dinero.
Pero esto es lo que pides, una recomendación, luego haz lo que te dé la gana.

----------


## Odran

Y si... la respuesta es un no rotundo, se los elemento que se usan, pero jamas los he usado, y no tengo la mas remota idea de las sutilezas del arte de la levitacion... Asi que "ya tengo por donde empezar". Te agradezco tu respuesta, tan clara, aunque un poco brusca al final no?

----------


## Ravenous

Es el encanto de ser yo  :117:

----------


## Odran

Correcto! afortunadamente solo tu puedes ser tu... que sino ibamos todos listos... :P
Gracias por tu consejo. Dejare el rollito spider para cuando A, tenga mas pasta y me pueda permitir malgastarla. B, sepa realmente del tema levitaciones y pueda hacer cosas similares sin aparatos. C, vaya a usarlo mas de tres veces aisladas con amigos y familia. Creo que deberian darse las tres para comprarlo, en realidad.
De momento ya voy de culo con las moneditas... paso a paso, que si no me tropiezo.

----------


## Tiza-86

Aprovechando este hilo, he comprado el Spider Pen hace poquito, después de algunos años de inventos caseros jajaja. Y... se me rompe el hilo... ¿recomendación de algún hilo mas resistente, elástico? ¿ alguien lo ha probado?

Muchas gracias de antemano :D

----------


## Ravenous

Elástico nunca. Ni en broma, salvo que quieras perder la mitad de tu vida desenredando líos o quieras tirar el chisme.
La verdad, el hilo que se usa para el spider y el tarántula, bien podría ser el mejor que vayas a encontrar; es con diferencia, el más fino que hay, y con una resistencia ás que aceptable. El problema es que hay que acostumbrarse a él y cogerle el truco. Pero si quieres probar otra cosa, yo he probado el invisible en bobina de Mesika (el que viene en caja de hilo dental), poniéndolo en el spider. Aguanta más, pero cabe menos hilo, y puede ser más fácil de ver al ser más grueso y brillante.

----------


## Tiza-86

Mmmmm... vaya... supongo que será cuestión de cogerle el punto, me pondré a ello. Tendré que comprar varias bovinas de repuesto mientras tanto jajaja.

Muchas gracias por la información Ravenous  :Wink1:

----------


## Maguician

Debido a mi poco presupuesto,y a lo jodidamente rápido que se enredaba el hilo,saliendo de repente un montón de nudos como la cabeza de un alfiler de grandes,se me ocurrió la idea de hacer mi propia bobina. He cogido un poco de hilo invisible que tuviese yo por ahí,y he enganchado un extremo a la cabeza de la bobina(esa parte que tiene como cera) y acto seguido he empezado a darle vueltas asta que he acabado todo el hilo.Se que hay más probabilidades de que se vea,pero no me daba la gana de gastarme 15 euros en dos bobinas y,además,casi no se ve si te pones camisa negra.¡Hasta otra,amigos!¡Espero que hayais disfrutado de este fantástico consejo de bricomanía,especial magia!¡Por que el que no puede usar el tarántula es por que no quiere,joder!¡Agur!

----------


## Ravenous

No estoy de acuerdo en lo de la camisa negra. Es algo que se ha comentado mucho: un fondo monocromático (sobre todo negro) hace que los reflejos destaquen mucho más, y sea más fácil de ver.

----------


## navarescandela

> No estoy de acuerdo en lo de la camisa negra. Es algo que se ha comentado mucho: un fondo monocromático (sobre todo negro) hace que los reflejos destaquen mucho más, y sea más fácil de ver.


Y está totalmente comprobado, no se si científicamente, pero comprobado, hablado y requetehablado si que ha estado por todos los magos que utilizamos HI.

----------


## GermánK

Encargué a una tienda china una imitación del Tarantula. Cuando me llegue les contaré el fiasco, pero quería ver qué tan mal hecho estaba.

----------


## navarescandela

> Encargué a una tienda china una imitación del Tarantula. Cuando me llegue les contaré el fiasco, pero quería ver qué tan mal hecho estaba.


HI malo, motor peor y a saber como será la activación...

Si el tarántula no es ninguna maravilla, prepárate con la imitación jaja

----------


## Lukan

El tarántula es lo que es y tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes, como casi todo... Mi recomendación, si sirve de algo que lo dudo muuchoo jejeje, es empezar con loops o reel, con un reel simple se pueden hacer cosas muy chulas. Ahora, que con el tarántula bien manejado esas cosas que haces con el reel se pueden mejorar...

Saludos!

----------


## Lopi

Ýo lo tengo y se me rompio los dos cablecitos que tiene pegado a la pila lo tengo que soldar un poquillo frágil si es eh pero es muy buen gimmick

----------


## Turkana

se que el post igual esta muerto ,pero lo "reactivo" para dar mis impresiones de este artilugio ,si que es verdad que es muy buen gimmick ,pero le doy toda la razon a Ravenous ,que antes de empezar con tarantula o spider pen ,se debe trastear con HI y acostumbrarnos a buscar la luz y sombra para trabajar con ella ,que basicamente es el todo del hilo invisible.Sobre lo de usar ropa negra ,jamas ,si acaso gris pardo,pero lo ideal es que sea ropa estampada ,algun chalequillo tipo rallas o asi y es imposible verlo,ya es como todo ,si quieres complicarte tu mismo,yo la uso para levitaciones en shows infantiles ,por lo que tampoco tengo un publico muy exigente,y es mas cuando salgo con amigos cuando realmente fardo con ella y otros gimmicks rapidos del estilo  :Smile1:  la mia la modifique para usar una bateria mas pequeña ,al fin y al cabo con que dure durante el espectaculo te sobra y ganas en comodidad , lo que no consigo es recargar los reel sin que se suelten y acaben enrrollandose ,por lo que debo tragar comprando repuestos originales...un coñazo y caro!! (se aceptan consejos jejejej)

----------


## MagDani

> yo la uso para levitaciones en shows infantiles ,por lo que tampoco tengo un publico muy exigente,


Hola Turkana...Aqui lo dices todo sobre ti

El publico infantil es con diferencia el publico mas exigente que hay. Si ven un hilo te lo van a decir, si ven una carta te lo van a decir y si conocen el juego te lo van a gritar y si ven una pelota en tu mano saltaran de sus asientos subirán a tu escenario y te gritaran a la cara que tienes una pelota escondida. Así de exigente es el publico infantil.. hazlo perfecto o no lo hagas.

Ahora volviendo al spider.. yo tengo uno desde hace años guardado en un cajón, el otro dia hablando con Renar me lo recordó y lo desempolvé pero después de años en la magia, y trabajando como profesional independiente y junto con Magofilia (la compañia de Magia que hemos fundado) .. aun no lo he usado en publico nunca, nunca, demasiadas posibilidades de fallo para que suceda en un escenario.. no me convence y muy posiblemente es solo por falta de confianza, pero se me ha roto el hilo mil veces la pila pierde fuerza.. no se... un juguete caro para tener en el cajón.

Ahora me he puesto a ensayar de nuevo... no se quizás algún día le pierda el respeto a este bicho

----------


## Tovaric

Es más, aunque no sepan como va el truco, los niños van a soltar cualquer cosa que les pase por la imaginación, así que imagínate si ven algo sospechoso. Se te tirarán al cuello. De lo último que me han dicho ha sido que utilizaba unos cables para manejar un ratón fabricado con un pañuelo y que parece que tiene vida propia. Nada más lejos de la realidad, ya que se maneja manualmente sin ningún tipo de artilugio o gimmick, pero ellos si ven algo que no les cuadra, intentan buscar alguna explicación lógica.
Otra cosa es que en la actuación aunque te digan cosas, pues pases de ellos y sigas como si tal cosa. Pero si te dicen algo que en realidad es verdad, es que todavía no está lo suficientemente trabajado como para presentarlo.

Un saludo

----------


## Turkana

En ese aspecto os doy toda la razón , y mas bien creo que me habeis malinterpretado cuando he dicho lo de publico poco exigente (de hecho como decis ,es el mas exigente) , me referia a que a un crio ,puedes encarrilarlo por una historia de fantasia ,durante la cual ,realizas estos gimmiks a distancia como parte de la historia ,mas que un mero truco a palo seco ,donde el crio esta mas pendiente de lo que haces que de la historia , en cambio hacerlo a pocos centimetros de gente adulta y sin preludio ,como hace yigal mesika,ya requiere muucha mas destreza con dicho artilugio.

saludos!

no se porque pero el gimmik que mas sigue gustando a los crios por mas que lo repito ,es el de los "cutre-pulgares luminosos" jejejej estos pekes son la monda!!  :Smile1:  , me lo paso pipa con ellos.

----------

